# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  دلالة الفاء في العربية

## الدكتور / فتحي خطاب

دلالة الفاء في العربية
ـــــــــــــــ  ــــ
د. فتحي حسن علي خطاب . كلية الآداب ـ جامعة سبها . ليبيا 
مقدمة
الفاء: حرف هجاء ، وهو حرف مهموس،يكون أصلا وبدلا ،ولا يكون مصوغا في الكلام ،إنما يزاد في أوله للعطف .
والفاء من حروف العطف ، وتدل على الترتيب والتعقيب دون الإشراك نحو ضربه فبكى،وضربه فأوجعه،إذا كان الضرب علة البكاء والوجع ، وتكون للابتداء وذلك في جواب الشرط ،كقولك : إن تزرني فأنت محسن،ويكون ما بعد الفاء كلاما مستأنفا يعمل بعضه في بعض؛لأن قولك أنت ابتداء ومحسن خبره ، وقد صارت الجملة جوابا بالفاء،والفاء على ثلاثة أنماط هي:الفاء العاطفة ، والفاء الرابطة ، والفاء الزائدة .
النمط الأول : الفاء العاطفة
الفاء العاطفة تفيد ثلاثة أمور هي : الترتيب ، والتعقيب ، والسببية
أولا : الترتيب وهو نوعان
1ـ الترتيب المعنوي : وهو أن يكون زمن تحقيق المعنى في المعطوف متأخرا عن زمن تحقيق المعنى في المعطوف عليه ، وذلك نحو قولنا (قام زيد فعمر) فزمن قيام عمرو متأخر عن زمن قيام زيد،أو نحو قولنا: (نفعنا بذر القمح للزراعة فإنباته ، فنضجه فحصاده).
أي : زمن البذر سابق على الإنبات ،والنضج ما بعده .
ومنه قول ابن مالك :
والفاء للترتيب باتصال وثم للترتيب بانفصال(1).
والمراد بالترتيب المعنوي أن يكون المعطوف بها لاحقا متصلا بلا مهلة .
2 ـ الترتيب الذكري:وهوأن يقع المعطوف به بعد المعطوف عليه بحسب التحدث عنهما في كلام سابق وترتيبها فيه ، لا بحسب وقوع المعنى على أحدهما،كأن يقال
1
لمؤرخ :حدثنا عن بعض الأنبياء كآدم ،ومحمد ، ونوح ـ عليهم السلام ـ فيقول :
نكتفي اليوم بالحديث عن محمد فعيسى، فوقوع عيسى بعد الفاء لم يقصد به هنا الترتيب الزمني التاريخي ؛ لأن زمن عيسى أسبق في التاريخ الحقيقي من زمن محمد ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ ،وإنما قصد مراعاة الترتيب الذكري أي:(اللفظي)، الذي ورد أولا في كلام السائل ، وتضمن ذكر محمد ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ قبل عيسى (عليه السلام). كما يدخل في الترتيب الذكري عطف المفصّل على المجمل (2) ، نحو قوله تعالى :{ فَأَزَلَّهُمَا الشَّيْطَانُ عَنْهَا فَأَخْرَجَهُمَا مِمَّا كَانَا فِيهِ وَقُلْنَا اهْبِطُواْ بَعْضُكُمْ لِبَعْضٍ عَدُوٌّ وَلَكُمْ فِي الأَرْضِ مُسْتَقَرٌّ وَمَتَاعٌ إِلَى حِينٍ}(البقرة :36) فالفاء في (فأزلهما ) عاطفة على قوله (ولا تقربا) ، والفاء في (فأزلهما) للتفريع مجردة عن التعقيب ،فيكون التفريع عرفيا؛ لأن وقوع الازلال كان بعد مضي مدة،هي بالنسبة للمدة المرادة من سكنى الجنة ، وأما في قوله (فأخرجهما) فالفاء للتفريع عن أي، تفريع المفصّل عن المجمل لأن الازلال عن الجنة فصّل بأنه الإخراج(3) . 
وكذلك قوله تعالى : {وَإِذْ قَالَ مُوسَى لِقَوْمِهِ يَا قَوْمِ إِنَّكُمْ ظَلَمْتُمْ أَنفُسَكُمْ بِاتِّخَاذِكُمُ الْعِجْلَ فَتُوبُواْ إِلَى بَارِئِكُمْ فَاقْتُلُواْ أَنفُسَكُمْ ذَلِكُمْ خَيْرٌ لَّكُمْ عِندَ بَارِئِكُمْ فَتَابَ عَلَيْكُمْ إِنَّهُ هُوَ التَّوَّابُ الرَّحِيمُ}(البقرة :54) فالفاء في قوله :(فاقتلوا أنفسكم) ترتيب ذكري وهو عطف مجمل،بمنزلة من الجملة الأولى ،والفاء الثانية مؤكدة للأولى، وهو ما ذهب إليه ابن عاشور، أي: عطف مفصل على مجمل(4) . وهي عند الزمخشري للتعقيب ، لأن المعنى: فاعتزموا على التوبة فاقتلوا أنفسكم من قبل أن يجعل الله توبتكم قتل أنفسكم ، ويجوز أن يكون القتل تمام توبتهم فيكون المعنى : فتوبوا فاتبعوا التوبة تمام توبتهم فيكون المعنى : فاتبعوا التوبة القتل تتمّة لتوبتكم .
أما الفاء في قوله تعالى:(فتوبوا)، لتفريع الأمر على الخبر ،وليست عاطفة يقول: (الفاء للتسبب لا غير ،لأن الظلم سبب التوبة)(5).

ومن الترتيب الذكري ما يسمى بالترتيب الإخباري ، ويقصد به مجرد الإخبار وسرد المعطوفات بغير ملاحظة ترتيب كلامي سابق،ولا ترتيب زمني حقيقي ، وإنما يقصد منه وجود قرينة ذكر واحدة بعد أخرى. 
وإفادة الفاء للترتيب عند الزمخشري على ثلاثة أنواع هي:
1 ـ إفادة ترتيب الصفات في الوجود كقول الشاعر: 
يا لهف زيّابة للحارث الـ صابح فالغانم فالآيب(6). أي : الذي صبح فغنم فآب ، وهذا ظاهر في إفادة الترتيب المعنوي 
2 ـ إفادة ترتيب التفاوت من بعض الوجود نحو قولك: (خذ الأكمل فالأفضل واعمل الأحسن فالأجمل) . 
3 ـ إفادة ترتيب موصوفاتها نحو (رحم الله المحلقين فالمقصرين)(7)
حيث ابتدأ بالأفضل ثم أخر الجائز الفاضل 
وقد ذهب الفراء إلى أن الفاء لا تفيد الترتيب مطلقا،(8) . وهذا فيه خلاف في معنى الفاء في قوله تعالى : { وَكَم مِّن قَرْيَةٍ أَهْلَكْنَاهَا فَجَاءهَا بَأْسُنَا بَيَاتاً أَوْ هُمْ قَآئِلُونَ * فَمَا كَانَ دَعْوَاهُمْ إِذْ جَاءهُمْ بَأْسُنَا إِلاَّ أَن قَالُواْ إِنَّا كُنَّا ظَالِمِينَ}( الأعراف : 4 ـ 5)
فالفاء في قوله (فجاءها) عاطفة على قوله (أهلكناها) ، والعاطفة تفيد ترتيب حصول معطوفها بعد حصول المعطوف عليه ،وقال بعض المفسرين ،أن الكلام جرى على طريقة قلب الأصل ،أي:جاءها بأسنا فأهلكناها، وهذا قول مردود. 
والذي فسر به الجمهور ذلك، هوأن الفعل (أهلكناها) مستعمل في معنى إرادة 
الفعل نحو قوله تعالى:{ فَإِذَا قَرَأْتَ الْقُرْآنَ فَاسْتَعِذْ بِاللّهِ مِنَ الشَّيْطَانِ الرَّجِيمِ}(لنحل:98) أي : فإذا أردت القراءة .
وقد استعمل الفعل في معنى إرادة وقوع القراءة بقرينة (فاستعذ) ،وقوله: (وكم من قرية أهلكناها) في موضع :أردنا إهلاكها ، بقرينة (فجاءها بأسنا)
والذي عليه المحققون أن الترتيب في فاء العطف قد يكون للترتيب الذكري ، أي 
ترتيب الإخبار بالشيء عن الإخبار المعطوف عليه،وهذا ما ذهب إليه ابن هشام 
وهوأن الفاء تفيد الترتيب الذكري ،فهو يرى أن الله قد أخبر عن كيفية إهلاكهم بعد الخبر بالإهلاك ، وهذا الترتيب في الغالب تفصيل بعد إجمال، فيكون من عطف المفصل على المجمل .(9)
ولا تفيد الفاء الترتيب في البقاع ولا في الأمطار نحو قول امرىء القيس :
قِفَا نَبْكِ مِنْ ذِكرَى حَبِيبٍ وَمَنزِلِ بِسقطِ الّلوَي بينَ الدّخولِ فَحَومَلِ(10)
فالدخول والحومل أسماء أماكن يقع بينهما سقط اللوى ،وفيه منزل الحبيب ، فلا ترتيب بين البقاع في البيت . 
وقولهم:(مطرنا مكان كذا فمكان كذا) وإن كان وقوع المطر فيهما في مكان واحد(11)
ثانيا : التعقيب
وهو وجود مهلة مناسبة بين المعطوف عليه قد تقصر أو تطول ،إذ الزمن
متروك لكل شيء بحسبه نحو: تزوج فولد له،إذا لم يكن بين الزواج والولادة إلا 
مدة الحمل وهي تسعة أشهر عادة؛لأن ذلك أمر نسبي يختلف باختلاف الاعتبار(12).
ومن التعقيب ما يسمى بالتعقيب العرفي وهو ما تم التعارف عليه سواء في العقل أوالعادة،أي معروفا عادة وواقعا وعقلا بحصول كذا وكذا نحو قوله تعالى: {فَأَتَتْ بِهِ قَوْمَهَا تَحْمِلُهُ قَالُوا يَا مَرْيَمُ لَقَدْ جِئْتِ شَيْئاً فَرِيّاً} ( مريم : 27) فالفاء في قوله "فأتت" دلت على أن مريم عليها السلام جاءت أهلها عقب الانتهاء من الكلام مع ابنها عيسى عليه السلام ـ فعلى هذا يكون التعقيب المستفاد من الفاء تعقيبا عرفيا،أي أنه من المتعارف عليه أن الولادة تكون بعد الحمل .
والفرق بين الترتيب والتعقيب هو أن الترتيب المعنوي يكون في زمن تحقق المعنىفي المعطوف متأخرا عن زمن تحقق المعنى في المعطوف عليه،وقد يحتمل فترة زمنية ومهلة في زمن تحقق المعنى بين المعطوف عليه ، والتعقيب لا يحتمل المهلة،ويتحقق المعنى بقصر المدة الزمنية بين المعطوف و المعطوف عليه ،وهو تعقيب كل شيء بحسبه .
ثالثا: السببية : معناها:
وهي التي يكون ما قبلها سببا لما بعدها ، ويتضح ذلك في عطف الجمل والصفات نحو قوله تعالى:{فَتَلَقَّى آدَمُ مِن رَّبِّهِ كَلِمَاتٍ فَتَابَ } (البقرة :37) ، فالتوبة كانت مسببة عن تلقي الكلمات ،ونحو قوله تعالى :{فَوَكَزَهُ مُوسَى فَقَضَى عَلَيْهِ } (القصص :15)
وهذه الفاء تدل أيضا على الجواب ، أي أن ما بعدها مترتب على ما قبلها ترتيب الجواب على السؤال؛ سواء أكان ما قبلها مشتملا على استفهام نحو) أتعرف لنفسك
حقها فتصونها عن الهوان)،أم غير مشتملة عليه،ولهذا توصف بالجوابية ، أي التي تدل على أن ما بعدها بمنزلة الجواب لما قبلها ، فمعناها هو الدلالة على السببية والجوابية معا، ولما كان ذلك ؛شاع الاكتفاء بتسميتها (الفاء السببية) اختصارا ، مع إفادة أنها تدل على الجواب.
ومع دلالتها على السببية والجوابية فهي تدل كذلك على الترتيب والتعقيب ،لأنها فاء عطف،فالترتيب يوجب أن يتأخر ما بعدها عما قبلها في زمن تحققه،إذ المسبب 
متأخر في الوجود عن المسبب ، والتعقيب يوجب أن يكون زمن التأخر قصيرا لا
مهلة فيها ؛ كما هو الشأن في الفاء العاطفة ، ومن هنا يتبين أن الفاء تفيد السببية والجوابية مع الدلالة على الترتيب والتعقيب 
عملها
إن هذه الفاء لدلالتها على السببية والجوابية، فإن المضارع بعدها ينصب بأن المضمرة وجوبا بعدها،بعف المصدر المؤول من(أن) وما دخلت عليه من الجملة المضارعية ولا يجوز الفصل بين فاء السببية والمضارع بغير لا النافية إذا اقتضى المعنى وجودها.(13).ولا تعمل فاء السببية إلا بشرطين هما:
أ ـ أن يسبقها نفي ،ومعناه سلب الحكم عن شيء بأداة معينة ومنه :
1 ـ النفي الصريح : نحو قولك:(لا تكن يابسا فتكسر ولا رطبا فتعصر ). 
2 ـ النفي المؤول : نحو قولك : (قلما تلقاني فتكرمني).
أما ما يفيد معنى النفي فلا ينصب جوابه كقولك :أنت غير أمير فتضربني وكذلك 
التقليل بقد في المضارع فلا يقال : قد تجيئني فتكرمني(14).
ب ـ أن يكون قبلها طلب محض. 
والمقصود بالطلب المحض هنا ما يتحقق بثمانية أنواع ، ويكتفي وجود نوع واحد منها قبل الفاء ؛ فتكون سببية وهي :النهي، والاستفهام ، والدعاء، و التمنّي والتّرجّي، والعرض، والتحضيض. ومثال النهي قوله تعالى :{وَلَا تَطْغَوْا فِيهِ فَيَحِلَّ عَلَيْكُمْ غَضَبِي }(طه :81) ) . والاستفهام نحو قوله تعالى: {فَهَل لَّنَا مِن شُفَعَاء فَيَشْفَعُواْ لَنَا أَوْ نُرَدُّ فَنَعْمَلَ غَيْرَ الَّذِي كُنَّا نَعْمَلُ }(الأعراف :53).
ومثال الدعاء قول الشاعر :
ربّ وَفقنِي فلا أَعْدِلُ عَن سننِ الساعينَ في خيرِ سُنن(15).
والتمني: ، نحو قوله تعالى : {يَا لَيتَنِي كُنتُ مَعَهُمْ فَأَفُوزَ فَوْزاً عَظِيماً}(النساء :73)والترجّي نحو قوله تعالى:{لعله يزكى أو يتذكر فتنفعه الذكرى}(عبس:4) والعرض : ومعناه الطلب برفق ولين ومن أدواته (ألا) ، نحو:ألا تزورنا فنكرمك. 
ومثال والتحضيض قوله تعالى :{لولا أخرتني إلى أجل قريب فأصدق}(المنافقون :10). والأمر نحو قول أبي النجم العجلي: 
يَا نَاقُ سِيرِي عَنَقَا فَسِيحَا إَلَى سُلَيمَانَ فَنَسْتَرِيحَا(16).
حيث نصب الفعل المضارع بأن مضمرة وجوبا بعد فاء السببية في جواب الأمر.
ويرى سيبويه هنا "أنه لا سبيل إلى الجزم ؛من قبل أن هذه الأفعال التي يدخلها الرفع والنصب والجزم ، وهي الأفعال المضارعة لا تكون في موضع أفعل أبدا 
لأنها إنما تنصب وتنجزم بما قبلها ،وافعل مبنية على الفتح .فإذا أردت أن تجعل هذه الأفعال أمرا أدخلت اللام" (17). 
فالأصل في جميع الأفعال المنتصبة بعد فاء السببية الرفع،على أنها جمل مستأنف لأن فاء السببية لا تعطف وجوبا ، بل الأغلب أن يستأنف بعدها الكلام ، وقد يبقى ما بعد فاء السببية على رفعه قليلا (18)، نحو قوله تعالى:{ هَذَا يَوْمُ لَا يَنطِقُونَ * وَلَا يُؤْذَنُ لَهُمْ فَيَعْتَذِرُونَ  }(المرسلات : 35 ، 36). أي ( أن يوم القيامة له مواطن ومواقيت ، فهذا من المواقيت التي لا يتكلمون فيه) (19) .فالفاء فيها للعطف(20). 
ويرى الفراء أن الفاء نويت لتكون نسقا على ما قبلها ،وزعم أنه اختير ذلك، لأن الآيات بالنون،فلو قيل :فيعتذروا لم يوافق الآيات ، وقد قال الله عز وجل:{ وَلَا يُؤْذَنُ لَهُمْ فَيَعْتَذِرُونَ }(المرسلات :36) بالنصب ، وكلّ صواب(21).
وفي رفع (فيعتذرون) وجهان:أحدهما هو نفي، كالذي قبله ؛ أي فلا يعتذرون.
والثاني هو مستأنف ؛ أي : فهم يعتذرون ، فيكون المعنى : أنهم لا ينطقون في بعض المواقف ، وينطقون في بعضها ؛ وليس بجواب النفي ؛ إذ لو كان كذلك لحذف النون(22). 
ويجب رفع المضارع إذا لم يتقدمه نفي أو طلب نحو:يذهب إلى المدرسة فيتعلم أو انتقض النفي بـ (إلا) نحو: ما أنت إلا تأتينا فتحدثنا ، أو دخل النفي على لازال لأنها للنفي ، ونفي النفي إثبات، نحو:مازال المرض من علي فيبرأ،أو كان غير محض بأن كان مدلوله اسم فعل أو بلفظ الخبر، نحو:صه فأخبرك ، وحسبك الحديث فينام الناس. 
أما قول الشاعر :
سَأَترُكُ مَنزِلِي لِبَنِي تَمِيْمٍ وَأَلْحَقُ بِالحِجَازِ فَاَسْتَرِيْحَا(23)
فضرورة شعرية لا يقاس عليه(24) .
وانتقاض النفي ب (إلا) يوجب رفع المضارع ، إذا كان قبل الفعل المقترن بالفاء ما نحن إلا نذهب للبحر فنسبح ، أما إذا ذكرت (إلا) بعد الفعل المقترن بالفاء نحو قول الشاعر :
وَمَا قَامَ مِنَّا قَائِمٌ فِي نَديّنَا فَيَنطِق إلا بالتي هِي أَعْرَفُ(25).
فيجوز رفع المضارع أو نصبه. 
النمط الثاني: الفاء الرابطة
أولا: الفاء الرابطة لجواب الشرط
وهي فاء تقع في جواب الشرط إذ لم تصلح جملة الجواب أن تكون شرطا ،ولاقتران الفاء بجواب الشرط موضعان هما الوجوب والجواز .
1 ـ وجوب اقتران الفاء بجواب الشرط .
أ ـ يجب ربط جواب الشرط بالفاء إذا كان الجواب جملة اسمية نحو قوله تعالى : { وَإِن يَمْسَسْكَ بِخَيْرٍ فَهُوَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدُيرٌ}(الأنعام :17).ونحو قوله تعالى :{ إِن تُعَذِّبْهُمْ فَإِنَّهُمْ عِبَادُكَ وَإِن تَغْفِرْ لَهُمْ فَإِنَّكَ أَنتَ الْعَزِيزُ الْحَكِيمُ}(المائدة :118).
ب ـ أن تكون فعلية كالاسمية وهي التي فعلها جامد ، نحو قوله تعالى : { إِن تُرَنِ أَنَا أَقَلَّ مِنكَ مَالاً وَوَلَداً{39} فَعَسَى رَبِّي أَن يُؤْتِيَنِ خَيْراً مِّن جَنَّتِكَ} (الكهف :39 ـ 40). ونحو قوله تعالى : { إِن تُبْدُواْ الصَّدَقَاتِ فَنِعِمَّا } (البقرة :271).وقوله تعالى: {وَمَن يَكُنِ الشَّيْطَانُ لَهُ قَرِيناً فَسَاء قِرِيناً} (النساء:38 ). 
ج ـ أن يكون فعلها إنشائيا نحو قوله تعالى : { قُلْ إِن كُنتُمْ تُحِبُّونَ اللّهَ فَاتَّبِعُونِي يُحْبِبْكُمُ اللّهُ }( آل عمران :31)، وقوله تعالى :{فَإِن شَهِدُواْ فَلاَ تَشْهَدْ مَعَهُمْ }(الأنعام :150) ونحو قوله تعالى:{قُلْ أَرَأَيْتُمْ إِنْ أَصْبَحَ مَاؤُكُمْ غَوْراً فَمَن يَأْتِيكُم بِمَاء مَّعِينٍ} (الملك:30).وفيه أمران الاسمية والإنشائية ، ونحو"إن قام زيد فوالله لأقومن" ونحو:"إن لم يتب زيد فيا خسره رجلا" (26).
د ـ أن يكون فعلها ماضيا لفظا ومعنا ، إما حقيقة نحو قوله تعالى: { قَالُواْ إِن يَسْرِقْ فَقَدْ سَرَقَ أَخٌ لَّهُ مِن قَبْلُ} (يوسف :77) ، ونحو قوله تعالى : { إِن كَانَ قَمِيصُهُ قُدَّ مِن قُبُلٍ فَصَدَقَتْ وَهُوَ مِنَ الكَاذِبِينَ} (يوسف : 26) . فـ (قد) هنا مقدرة وقوله تعالى :{وَمَن يَفْعَلْ ذَلِكَ فَلَيْسَ مِنَ اللّهِ فِي شَيْءٍ}(آل عمران :28).
وإما مجازا نحو قوله تعالى :{وَمَن جَاء بِالسَّيِّئَةِ فَكُبَّتْ وُجُوهُهُمْ فِي النَّارِ } (النمل :90)
نزل هذا الفعل لتحقق وقوعه منزلة ما وقع(27).
هـ ـ أن تقترن بحرف استقبال نحو قوله تعالى : {يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ مَن يَرْتَدَّ مِنكُمْ عَن دِينِهِ فَسَوْفَ يَأْتِي اللّهُ بِقَوْمٍ يُحِبُّهُمْ وَيُحِبُّونَهُ }(المائدة :54) ، ونحو قوله تعالى :{وَمَا يَفْعَلُواْ مِنْ خَيْرٍ فَلَن يُكْفَرُوْهُ وَاللّهُ عَلِيمٌ بِالْمُتَّقِينَ  }(آل عمران:115).
و ـ يجب الربط إذا كان الفعل ماضيا مصدرا بقد ظاهرة نحو قوله تعالى : { إِن كُنتُ قُلْتُهُ فَقَدْ عَلِمْتَهُ ت} ( المائدة :116) ، أو مقدرة نحو قوله تعالى : {إِن كَانَ قَمِيصُهُ قُدَّ مِن قُبُلٍ فَصَدَقَتْ وَهُوَ مِنَ الكَاذِبِينَ}(يوسف:26) ، أو بما نحو:(إن زرتني فما أهنتك) أوبلا نحو (إن زرتني فلا ضربتك ولا شتمتك). ويجب الربط بالفاء إذا كان الفعل مضارعا مصدرا بلن وسوف والسين وما،نحو قوله تعالى : {وَإِنْ خِفْتُمْ عَيْلَةً فَسَوْفَ يُغْنِيكُمُ اللّهُ مِن }(التوبة :23). وقوله تعالى :{وَمَا يَفْعَلُواْ مِنْ خَيْرٍ فَلَن يُكْفَرُوْهُ }(آل عمران:115). وتربط شبه الجواب بشبه الشرط نحو قولك(الذي يأتيني فله درهم ) (28).
2 ـ جواز اقتران جواب الشرط بالفاء
يجوز اقتران جواب الشرط بالفاء وعدم اقترانه إذا كان الفعل مضارعا مجردا أو مصدّرا بلا ، لأنهما كانا قبل أداة الشرط صالحين للاستقبال ،فلا تؤثر فيهما الأداة تأثيرا ظاهرا كما أثرت في فعلت ، ولم أفعل ،وأما تركه فلتقدير تأثيرها فيهما ، لأنهما كانا صالحين للحال والاستقبال.أما (لا) فهي صالحة ، فالأداة خلصتها للاستقبال وهو نوع التأثير ،قال تعالى:{إِن تَدْعُوهُمْ لَا يَسْمَعُوا دُعَاءكُمْ وَلَوْ سَمِعُوا مَا اسْتَجَابُوا لَكُمْ}(فاطر:14) ، وقوله تعالى:{فَمَن يُؤْمِن بِرَبِّهِ فَلَا يَخَافُ بَخْساً وَلَا رَهَقاً} (الجن: 13) .ويرى الزجاج أن الفاء جواب للجزاء في قوله تعالى:{ وَمَنْ عَادَ فَيَنتَقِمُ اللّهُ مِنْهُ وَاللّهُ عَزِيزٌ ذُو انْتِقَامٍ}(المائدة:95) أي ( ومن عاد مستحلا للصيد بعد أن حرمه الله فينتقم الله منه ، وجائز أن يكون: من عاد مستخفا بـأمر الله فجزاؤه العذاب كجزاء قاتل النفس(29). 
كما يجوز الربط بالفاء إذا كان جواب الشرط مصدرا بهمزة الاستفهام ،سواء أكانت الجملة اسمية أم فعلية لم تدخل الفاء ،لأن الهمزة من بين جميع ما يغير الكلام ،ويجوز دخولها فيقدر تقديم الهمزة على أداة الشرط نحو قولك إن أكرمتك أتكرمني كأنك قلت أئن أكرمتك تكرمني ونحو قوله تعالى:{ أَرَأَيْتَ إِن كَذَّبَ وَتَوَلَّى{13} أَلَمْ يَعْلَمْ بِأَنَّ اللَّهَ يَرَى}(العلق:13 ـ 14)
ويجوز حمل (هل) وغيرها من أدوات الاستفهام على الهمزة لأنها أصلها نحو قوله تعالى :{قل أرأيتم إن أتاكم عذاب الله بغتة أو جهرة هل يهلك إلا القوم الظالمون}(الأنعام :47) وقوله تعالى:{ قُلْ أَرَأَيْتُمْ إِنْ أَخَذَ اللّهُ سَمْعَكُمْ وَأَبْصَارَكُمْ وَخَتَمَ عَلَى قُلُوبِكُم مَّنْ إِلَـهٌ غَيْرُ اللّهِ يَأْتِيكُم بِهِ } (الأنعام:46). ويجوز دخول الفاء فيها ؛ لعدم عراقتها في الاستفهام نحو قوله تعالى :{قَالَ يَا قَوْمِ أَرَأَيْتُمْ إِن كُنتُ عَلَى بَيِّنَةً مِّن رَّبِّي وَآتَانِي مِنْهُ رَحْمَةً فَمَن يَنصُرُنِي مِنَ اللّهِ إِنْ عَصَيْتُهُ فَمَا تَزِيدُونَنِي غَيْرَ تَخْسِيرٍ}(هود:63) ، ونحو قولك :إن أكرمتك فهل تكرمني؟
حذف فاء الجزاء
تحذف فاء الجزاء للضرورة ، نحو قول عبد الرحمن بن حسان بن ثابت:
من يفعل الحسنات الله يشكرها والشر بالشر عند الله مثلان(30)
والأصل (فالله يشكـرها) ،حذفت الفاء للضـرورة وهـي صحة الـوزن
وقد منـع المبرد ذلك حتـى في الشعر وزعــم أن الروايــة (31) : 
مَن يَفْعَلِ الخيرَ فالرَّحْمَنُ يَشْكُرُهُ والشرُّ بالشرِّ عندَ النَّاسِ مِثْلان
وعن الأخفش أن ذلك واقع في النـثر الصحيح (32)،وأن منه قوله تعالى:{ كُتِبَ عَلَيْكُمْ إِذَا حَضَرَ أَحَدَكُمُ الْمَوْتُ إِن تَرَكَ خَيْراً الْوَصِيَّةُ لِلْوَالِدَيْنِ وَالأقْرَبِينَ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ حَقّاً عَلَى الْمُتَّقِينَ} (البقرة :180) ، والتقدير:(فالوصي  ة للوالدين). وقال ابن مالك : يجـوز في النثر نادرا 
ومنه حديث اللقطة (فإن جاء صاحبها وإلا استمتع بها)(33). 
وكذلك تربط الفاء شبه الجواب بشبه الشرط وذلك في نحو قولك: (الذي يأتيني فله درهم) وبدخولها فهم ما أراده المتكلم من ترتب لزوم الدرهم على الإتيان ولو لم تدخل احتمل ذلك وغيره.
وهذه الفاء بمنزلة لام التوطئة (34) في نحو قوله تعالى: { لَئِنْ أُخْرِجُوا لَا يَخْرُجُونَ مَعَهُمْ وَلَئِن قُوتِلُوا لَا يَنصُرُونَهُمْ وَلَئِن نَّصَرُوهُمْ لَيُوَلُّنَّ الْأَدْبَارَ ثُمَّ لَا يُنصَرُونَ}(الحشر :12) في إيذانها بما أراده المتكلم من معنى القسم وقد قريء بالإثبات والحذف في قوله تعالى: { وَمَا أَصَابَكُم مِّن مُّصِيبَةٍ فَبِمَا كَسَبَتْ أَيْدِيكُمْ وَيَعْفُو عَن كَثِيرٍ}(الشورى:30 )
حذف الشرط
إذا حذف الشرط كانت (الفاء) بمعنى الفصيحة ، ومعناها : أن الفاء العاطفة إذا لم يصلح المذكور بعدها لأن يكون معطوفا على ما قبلها ، فيستحسن تقدير معطوف آخر بينهما ، أو هي التي تدل على محذوف قبلها ، فإن كان المحذوف شرطا فالفاء فاء الجواب ، وإن كان مفردا فالفاء عاطفة ، ويشملها اسم الفاء الفصيحة ، وسميت بالفصيحة لأنها أفصحت عن محذوف وهو الشرط،نحو قوله تعـالى: {وإذ استسقى موسى لقومـه فقلـنا اضرب بعصـاك الحجــر فانفـجرت منه اثنتـا عشرة عيـنا}(البقرة :60).فالفاء في قوله (فانفجرت) هي الفاء الفصيحة (35) ،أي : أن 
الانفجار مترتب على قوله تعالى: {اضرب بعصاك الحجر}. والتقدير :فإن ضربت فقد انفجرت (36).
وهي عند الزمخشري الفاء الفصيحة ،متعلقة بمحذوف ، أي : فضرب فانفـجرت، فالفاء الفصيحة لا تقع إلا في كلام بليغ.(37)
ومنه قوله تعالى : { قَالُواْ ادْعُ لَنَا رَبَّكَ يُبَيِّن لّنَا مَا هِيَ قَالَ إِنَّهُ يَقُولُ إِنَّهَا بَقَرَةٌ لاَّ فَارِضٌ وَلاَ بِكْرٌ عَوَانٌ بَيْنَ ذَلِكَ فَافْعَلُواْ مَا تُؤْمَرونَ}(البقرة : 68)فالفاء في قوله (فافعلوا) هي الفاء الفصيحة وموقعها هنا موقع قطع القدر مع الحثّ على الامتثال ، والمعنى : فبادروا إلى ما 
أمرتم به وهو ذبح البقرة (38).
أما قوله تعالى:{قَالُواْ الآنَ جِئْتَ بِالْحَقِّ فَذَبَحُوهَا وَمَا كَادُواْ يَفْعَلُونَ}(الب  قرة :71)فعطفت الفاء الفصيحة جملة (فذبحوها) على مقدر معلوم وهو (فوجدوها) أو (فظفروا بها)(39)
ولا تعد الفاء فصيحة إلا إذا لم يستقم عطف ما بعدها على ما قبلها ، فإذا استقام فهي الفاء العاطفة .
2 ـ الفاء الرابطة لخبر المبتدأ
يرتبط الخبر بالمبتدأ ارتباطا معنويا قويا ،ويزداد قوة ببعض الروابط اللفظية الخاصة ، كالضمير العائد على المبتدأ من الخبر ، ولهذا كان الغالب على الخبر أن يكتفي بتلك الروابط ، وأن يخلو من الفاء التي تستخدم للربط بين بعض الأساليب نحو :الصدق تاج الفضائل، النظافة وقاية من المرض.
ومن الألفاظ التي ليست خبرا ولكنها تحتاج أحيانا إلى الفاء الرابطة بينها وبين ما سبقها، (جواب اسم الشرط المبهم الدال على العموم) نحو(من يعمل خيرا فجزاؤه خير)،فـ(من) اسم شرط مبهم يدل على العموم، وبعده فعل الشرط (يعمل) الدال على المستقبل بعده جملة اسمية (فجزاؤه خير) وهي جواب الشرط ،وقد اقترنت بالفاء فربطت بينها وبين جملة الشرط فدل هذا الارتباط على اتصال معنوي بين الجملتين ، ولولا الفاء الرابطة لكان الكلام جملا مفككة .ونحو هذا كل أسماء الشرط الدالة على الإبهام ، ولها جملة شرطية مقترنة بالفاء. 
شروط الخبر المقترن بالفاء
قد يقترن الخبر بالفاء وجوبا في صورة واحدة ، وجوازا في عدة صور إذا كان الخبر في الحالتين شبيها بجواب الشرط وذلك بأن يكون الكلام قبله مستقبل الزمن ، خاليا من أداة الشرط ، وفي صدر الكلام مبتدأ يشتمل غالبا على العموم والإبهام نحو قولك: (الذي يصادقني فمحترم) فـ(الذي) دال على العموم والإبهام وبعده كلام مستقبل معنى وهو(يصادقني) له نتيجة مترتبة على حصوله وتحققه وهي الخبر (محترم) ، وقد دخلت الفاء على الخبر لشبهه بجواب الشرط في أمور 
ثلاثة هي:
1ـ وجود مبتدأ دال على الإبهام والعموم،كما يدل اسم الشرطعلى الإبهام والعموم. 
2 ـ وجود كلام بعد المبتدأ مجرد من أداة الشرط ، مستقبل المعنى في الأغلب، كوجود جملة الشرط بعد أداة الشرط.
3 ـ ترتيب الخبر على الكلام السابق عليه؛كترتيب جواب الشرط على جملة الشرط ، وهكذا تقترن الفاء بالخبر إذا تحققت فيه الأمور الثلاثة،سواء أكان الخبر 
مفردا أم جملة أم شبه جملة ، ومشابهته لجواب الشرط ، وخلو الكلام من أداة الشرط بعد المبتدأ ، لكيلا يلتبس الخبر بجواب الشرط ، فإذا اقترن الخبر بالفاء وجب تأخيره عن المبتدأ فإن تقدم وجب حذف الفاء 
مواضع اقتران الخبر بالفاء
أ وجوب اقتران الفاء بالخبر 
تدخل الفاء على خبر المبتدأ الواقع بعد أما الشرطية وجوبا نحو:(أمّا زيد فقائم)، ولا تحذف إلا لضرورة شعرية كقول الشاعر:
فَأَمَّا القتالُ لا قتالَ لَديكم ولكنّ سَيرا فَي عراضِ الكَواكِبِ(40).
أو تحذف لإضمار القول كقوله تعالى:{فَأَمَّا الَّذِينَ اسْوَدَّتْ وُجُوهُهُمْ أَكْفَرْتُم بَعْدَ إِيمَانِكُمْ فَذُوقُواْ الْعَذَابَ بِمَا كُنْتُمْ تَكْفُرُونَ}(آل عمران :106). أي : فيقال لهم أكفرتم(41).
ب ـ جواز اقتران الفاء بالخبر وعدمه،والاقتران أكثر
يجوز اقتران الفاء بالخبر :
1 ـ إذا كان المبتدأ اسما موصولا صلته جملة فعلية ، زمنها مستقبل تصلح أن تكون جملة للشرط نحو(الذي أتاني فله درهم)
2ـ إذا كان المبتدأ اسما موصولا ، صلته جار مع مجروره ، متعلقان بفعل مستقبل الزمن نحو : (الذي في الجامعة فرجل) .
3ـ إذا كان المبتدأ اسما موصولا صلته ظرف متعلق بفعل مستقبل الزمن نحو (الذي عندك فأديب 
4 ـ إذا كان المبتدأ مضافا إلى اسم موصوف بموصول صلته ظرف متعلق بفعل مستقبل الزمن نحو (كاتب الرسالة التي معك فقدير) .
ويوجد مواضع غير تلك التي تمّ ذكرها يجوز فيها اقتران الفاء بالخبر وجدت في كتب النحو يطول ذكرها (42)
ج ـ ما يمنع دخول الفاء على الخبر
هناك ما يمنع دخول الفاء على الخبر ومن ذلك :
1 ـ كلمات الشرط الجازمة الثابتة الإقدام في الشرطية ، فلا يدخلها من الابتداء إلا في الضرورة ، فيضمر مع ذلك بعدها ضمير الشأن ، حتى لا تخرج كلمات الشرط في التقدير عن التصدير في جملها وذلك نحو قول الأخطل التغلبي :
إِنَّ مَنْ يَدْخُلِ الكنيسةَ يَومَا يَلْقَ فِيهَا جَآذِرَا وَظِبَاءَ(43)
حيث دخلت (إنّ) على (من) الشرطية، بدليل جزم الفعل والجواب بعدها ، وذلك منع جعلها اسم "إن" فيكون اسمها ضمير الشأن والجملة خبرها.
2 ـ ليت ولعل مانعان بالاتفاق بدخول الفاء في خبر المبتدأ ؛لأن دخول الفاء في خبر ليت ولعل للزوم التناقض،وذلك لأن ما بعد الفاء الجزائية لا يكون إلا خبرا ، أي محتمل الصدق والكذب ، وخبر ليت ولعل لا يحتملان ذلك. 
أما النواسخ ( إنّ ، أنّ ، لكنّ ) فلا تمنع ، ويجوز مع كل واحد منها دخول الفاء نحو قوله تعالى :{إِنَّ الَّذِينَ فَتَنُوا الْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَالْمُؤْمِنَات  ِ ثُمَّ لَمْ يَتُوبُوا فَلَهُمْ عَذَابُ جَهَنَّمَ وَلَهُمْ عَذَابُ الْحَرِيقِ}(البروج:10). وقوله تعالى : {وَاعْلَمُواْ أَنَّمَا غَنِمْتُم مِّن شَيْءٍ فَأَنَّ لِلّهِ خُمُسَهُ وَلِلرَّسُولِ وَلِذِي الْقُرْبَى وَالْيَتَامَى وَالْمَسَاكِينِ وَابْنِ السَّبِيلِ} (الأنفال :41) . فقوله:(فلهم عذاب أليم) يفيد بأنهم استحقوا عذاب جهنم بسبب كفرهم، واستحقوا عذاب الحريق بسبب فتنتهم المؤمنين والمؤمنات ، فالظاهر أنهما سببين في جانب الخبر على الترتيب ، والفاء لما في المبتدأ من معنى الشرط (44) 
النمط الثالث: الفاء الزائدة
تزاد الفاء مع (إذا) الفجائية نحو: (فتحت الباب فإذا المطر نازل)، وتزاد الفاء في الجواب فيكون دخولها في الكلام كخروجها،وهذا لا يثبته سيبويه(45) ، وأجاز الأخفش زيادتها في الخبر مطلقا وحكي (أخوك فوجد) (46)، وقيد الفراء الجواز بأن يكون الخبر أمرا أو نهيا(47). 
فالأمر نحو قول الشاعر:
وقائلة: خولان فانكحْ فتاتَهم وأكرومة الحيينِ خلو كما هيا(48).
فـ(خولان) مبتدأ ، وجملة (انكح) خبر المبتدأ،والفاء زائدة ، والمعنى :وربّ قائلة : هؤلاء بنو خولان فتزوج فتاتهم التي اتصف حي أبيها وأمّها بالكرم خلو من الزوج كسابق عهدها ، وعلى هذا فالفاء عاطفة لجملة (انكح) على جملة هؤلاء خولان .
والقائلون بعدم زيادة الفاء كسيبويه فإنه يؤول ذلك (خولان فانكح) على أن التقدير:(هذه خولان فانكح) ، ويرون أنها لو كانت زائدة كما يرى الأخفش لترجح النصب ، لأنه واقع قبل الطلب في هذا البيت .(49)
ومن زيادتها قول الشاعر :
لمّا اتَّقَى بِيَدٍ عَظِيمٍ جَرْمُهَا فَتَرَكْتُ ضَاحِي جِلْدِهِ يَتَذَبْذَبُ(50)
فالفاء زائدة ؛لأن الفاء لا تدخل في جواب لمّا، وقيل عاطفة على فعل محذوف تقديره:ضربتها، وأما قوله تعالى:{وَإِذَا غَشِيَهُم مَّوْجٌ كَالظُّلَلِ دَعَوُا اللَّهَ مُخْلِصِينَ لَهُ الدِّينَ فَلَمَّا نَجَّاهُمْ إِلَى الْبَرِّ فَمِنْهُم مُّقْتَصِدٌ}(لقمان: 32) ، فالجواب محذوف،أي: انقسموا قسمينفمنهم مقتصد ، فمنهم مقتصد ومنهم غير ذلك ، وأما قوله تعالى :{وَلَمَّا جَاءهُمْ كِتَابٌ مِّنْ عِندِ اللّهِ مُصَدِّقٌ لِّمَا مَعَهُمْ وَكَانُواْ مِن قَبْلُ يَسْتَفْتِحُونَ عَلَى الَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ فَلَمَّا جَاءهُم مَّا عَرَفُواْ كَفَرُواْ بِهِ فَلَعْنَةُ اللَّه عَلَى الْكَافِرِينَ} ( البقرة: 89).فقيل جواب لما الأولى لما الثانية وجوابها، وقد ردّ ابن هشام ذلك بسبب اقترانه بالفاء،وقيل أن {كفروا به }جواب لهما ؛لأن الثانية تكرير للأولى 
وقيل إن جواب الأولى محذوف أي أنكروه (51) . قال الزجاج :"وجواب (ولما جاءهم كتاب) محذوف، لأن معناه معروف دل عليه فلما جاءهم ما عرفوا كفروا به" (52) ، الفاء في قولك : (خرجت فإذا الأسد) زائدة لازمة عند أبي علي الفارسي والمازني وعاطفة عند ابن جني، وللسببية المحضة كفاء الجواب عند الزجاج ويقول ابن هشام :"ويجب عندي أن يحمل على ذلك"(53) ، مثل قوله تعالى :{إِنَّا أَعْطَيْنَاكَ الْكَوْثَرَ* فَصَلِّ لِرَبِّكَ وَانْحَرْ}(الكوث  ر:1ـ2)، إذ لا يعطف الإنشاء على الخبر ولا العكس ، ولا يحسن إسقاطها ليسهل دعوى زيادتها.

مردفات الفاء
بعد دراسة معاني الفاء ودلالاتها في العربية تبين أن لها عدة مردفات هي :
1 ـ الفاء مرادفة لـ(ثم) 
تأتي الفاء بمعنى (ثم) نحو قوله تعالى: { ثُمَّ خَلَقْنَا النُّطْفَةَ عَلَقَةً فَخَلَقْنَا الْعَلَقَةَ مُضْغَةً فَخَلَقْنَا الْمُضْغَةَ عِظَاماً فَكَسَوْنَا الْعِظَامَ لَحْماً ثُمَّ أَنشَأْنَاهُ خَلْقاً آخَرَ فَتَبَارَكَ اللَّهُ أَحْسَنُ الْخَالِقِينَ}(المؤمنون :14)فالفاءات في (فخلقنا العلقة مضغة) ، وفي (فخلقنا المضغة عظاما) ، وفي (فكسونا) بمعنى ثمّ ،لتراخي معطوفاتها .
ونحو قوله: {وَالَّذِي أَخْرَجَ الْمَرْعَى* فَجَعَلَهُ غُثَاء أَحْوَى}(الأعلى:4ـ5) فإخراج المرعى هوإنبات العشب واخضراره ،والفاء هنا بمعنى ثم وليست للترتيب ؛لأن تحويل العشب الأخضر إلى هشيم أسود يابس يحتاج إلى وقت .
2 ـ الفاء مرادفة لـ(الواو) 
تأتي الفاء بمعنى (الواو) ، وهذا ما يطلق عليه ابن مالك عطف لمجرد المشاركة في الحكم كقول امرىء القيس :
قِفَا نَبْكِ مِنْ ذِكْرَى حَبِيْبٍ وَمَنْزِلِ بِسقْطِ الّلوَى بينَ الدّخُولِ فَحَومَلِ(54).
فقد جاءت الفاء بمعنى الواو في (فحومل) والتقدير :بين الدخول وحومل(55). 
ولا يجيز الأصمعي رواية هذا البيت بالواو ، معللا ذلك بعدم قولنا(جلست بين زيد فعمر) ، ورد عليه ابن هشام ذلك بقوله :" التقدير بين موضع الدخول فمواضع، حومل كما يجوز: جلست بين العلماء فالزهاد"(56) ، ويجوز أن يكون تقدير البيت (ما بين الدخول فحومل) فحذفت (ما) وبقيت (بين).
وقد لا تصلح الفاء لمرادفة الواو أو الإحلال محلها،وذلك لغرض دلالي نحو قوله تعالى: {وَمَن يَرْغَبُ عَن مِّلَّةِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ إِلاَّ مَن سَفِهَ نَفْسَهُ وَلَقَدِ اصْطَفَيْنَاهُ فِي الدُّنْيَا وَإِنَّهُ فِي الآخِرَةِ لَمِنَ الصَّالِحِينَ}(ا  لبقرة :130).
فمقتضى الظاهر أن تعطف الآية على ما سبقها بالفاء ، وإنما عدل عن الفاء إلى الواو ليكون مدلول هذه الجملة مستقلا بنفسه في إكمال التنويه بإبراهيم عليه السلام والدلالة على التفريع لا تفوت ؛لأن وقوع الجملة بعد سوابقها متضمنة هذا المعنى دليل على أنها نتيجة لما تقدم كما تقول:( أحسن فلان تدبير الأمر وهو رجل حكيم) ولا تحتاج أن تقول :(فهو رجل حكيم).
3 ـ نيابة الفاء عن (إلى)
تنوب الفاء عن إلى في نحو قوله تعالى:] إِنَّ اللَّهَ لاَ يَسْتَحْيِي أَن يَضْرِبَ مَثَلاً مَّا بَعُوضَةً فَمَا فَوْقَهَا فَأَمَّا الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ فَيَعْلَمُونَ أَنَّهُ الْحَقُّ مِن رَّبِّهِمْ وَأَمَّا الَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ فَيَقُولُونَ مَاذَا أَرَادَ اللَّهُ بِهَـذَا مَثَلاً يُضِلُّ بِهِ كَثِيراً وَيَهْدِي بِهِ كَثِيراً وَمَا يُضِلُّ بِهِ إِلاَّ الْفَاسِقِينَ} (البقرة :26) بمعنى (إلى) (57)، والتقدير فإلى ما فوقها . 
وهي عند ابن عاشور تفيد الترتيب ولا تفيد التعقيب ، وإنما اشتملت على معنى التدرج في الرتب ، أي أحقر من البعوضة في الرتبة مثل الذرة، وأعظم منها مثل العنكبوت والحمار (58).
ويتضح من ذلك أن الفاء بمعنى إلى ،أي :إلى ما فوقها ، ومعنى "فما فوقها"ما دونها ،أي أنها فوقها في الصغر.


هوامش البحث 
1ـ شرح ألفية بن مالك ،ابن الناظم ،تحقيق الدكتور عبد الحميد السيد محمد عبد الحميد، دار الجيل ، بيروت،ص523
2ـ مغني اللبيب ،ابن هشام ،تحقيق محيي الدين عبد الحميد ،دار الشام للتراث بيروت ،لبنان ،1/161
3ـ التحرير والتنوير ، ابن عاشور ، الدار التونسية للنشر ،تونس، 1/433ـ 434
4ـ المصدر نفسه، 1/504 
5 ـ الكشاف ، الزمخشري ،دار المعرفة، بيروت ،1/281 
6ـ البيت لابن زيّابة سلمة بن ذهل ، وزيّابة أمه ، وهو شاعر جاهلي ،كانت بينه وبين الحارث بن همام تحديات ،ينظر خزانة الأدب ، عبد القادر البغدادي ،تحقيق عبد السلام هارون ،دار الثقافة ،بيروت ،(د.ت) 2/331 
7ـ صحيح البخاري ، البخاري ، ط2 ، دار الفكر ، بيروت ، (د ـ ت)،2/323
8 ـ معاني القرآن ، الفراء ، تحقيق الدكتور عبد الفتاح إسماعيل شلبي،دار السرور،بيروت لبنان ،2/123
9 ـ التحرير والتنوير ،ابن عاشور ،8/20ـ21
10ـ ديوان امرىء القيس ،تحقيق محمد أبو الفضل إبراهيم،دار المعرف 1958،وبيروت 1972 ،ص185
11ـ مغني اللبيب ، ابن هشام ،214
12ـ المصدر نفسه:،ص214 
13 ـ النحو الوافي ، عباس حسن ، دار المعارف ، مصر ، 4/354 
14ـ شرح الرضي على الكافية ،الرضي الاسترباذي، تحقيق يوسف حسن عمر ، منشورات جامعة بنغازي ، 4 /64
15 ـ لم أعثر على قائله، انظر شرح شذ ور الذهب ، ابن هشام ، تحقيق محمد محي الدين عبد الحميد ،ط10، مطبعة السعادة، المكتبة التجارية الكبرى ،القاهرة،ص306 .
16ـ نسب الشاهد لأبي النجم العجلي في الكتاب ، سيبويه ، تحقيق عبد السلام هارون ، الهيئة المصرية العامة للكتاب، 3/35 .
17ـ المصدر نفسه،3/35
18 ـ شرح الرضي على الكافية ،الرضي الاسترباذي،4/66
19 ـ معاني القرآن وإعرابه ،الزجاج ،5/ 268
20ـ إعراب القرآن أبو جعفر النحاس تحقيق زهير غازي زاهد عالم الكتب بيروت ط3 1988 ،5/122
21ـ معاني القرآن ، الفراء ،تحقيق عبد الفتاح شلبي ،دار السرور ،بيروت ،لبنان،(د.ت) 3/226
22ـ التبيان في إعراب القرآن، العكبري، تحقيق علي محمد البجاوي، دار الجيل،بيروت ، ط2 1987،2 /1265
23 ـ البيت للمغيرة بن حبناء ،ويروى "لأستريحا" ولا شاهد قيه حينئذ،وينظر خزانة الأدب ،عبد القادر البغدادي ، 3/600 .
24ـ مغني اللبيب ، ابن هشام ، تحقيق ،مازن المبارك وآخرون ، ط 6، دار الفكر بيروت ،1985 ، ص 232
25 ـ لم أعثر على قائله ، ينظر الكتاب ، سيبويه ، 3/32
26 ـ مغني اللبيب ، ابن هشام ، ص 217
27 ـ المصدر نفسه ، ص 218
28 ـ شرح الرضي على الكافية ، الرضي ،4/11
29ـ معاني القرآن وإعرابه ،الزجاج ، 2/209
30ـ هو ابن حسان بن ثابت ، شاعر كأبيه ، سكن المدينة ومات حوالي 104هـ ، وينسب لأبيه وليس في ديوانه 
،وينسب لكعب بن مالك ، ينظر معجم شواهد العربية ،تحقيق عبد السلام محمد هارون ،ط3،مكتبة الخانجي بالقاهرة ص521 ،والكتاب ،سيبويه 1/435 ،وخزانة الأدب ، البغدادي ،3/644 ،655، ومغني اللبيب، ابن هشام ،ص 218 
31ـ المقتضب ،المبرد ، تحقيق محمد عبد الخالق عضيمة ، عالم الكتب ، بيروت، (د.ت)، 3/242
32ـمعاني القرآن، الأخفش، تحقيق د. فائز فارس،ط2، الكويت ، 1981 2/96،وانظر مغني اللبيب ،ابن هشام ، ص219 
33 ـشرح التسهيل ، ابن مالك ،عالم الكتب ، بيروت ،2/324 
34 ـ مغني اللبيب ، ابن هشام ، ص 219
35 ـ المصدر نفسه، ص219 
36 ـ التحرير والتنوير ، ابن عاشور ،1/519
37 ـ الكشاف ، الزمخشري ، 1/284
38 ـ التحرير والتنوير ، ابن عاشور ، 1/ 551
39 ـ المصدر نفسه ،1/565
40ـ ديوان النابغة الذبياني ، تحقيق محمد أبو الفضل إبراهيم، دار المعارف ،القاهرة 1977،ص9
41ـ شرح الرضي على الكافية ، الرضي ،1/267 
42ـ انظر النحو الوافي ، عباس حسن ، 1/539 ، 540 
43 ـ معجم شواهد العربية ، عبد السلام هارون ، ص21 ، والبيت ليس في ديوانه . 
44 ـ روح المعاني ، الألوسي، 30/91
45ـ الكتاب ، سيبويه، 1/138،139 
46ـ مغني اللبيب ، ابن هشام ،219 
47ـ معاني القرآن ، الفراء ، 3/214 
48ـ خزانة الأدب ، البغدادي ، 1/218 ، والبيت مجهول القائل.
49ـ شرح الرضي على الكافية ، الرضي،1/270
50ـلم نقف على قائله . والبيت في مغني اللبيب ، ابن هشام، ص220
51ـ مغني اللبيب ،ابن هشام ،ص221
52 ـ معاني القرآن وإعرابه ،الزجاج، 1/171 
53 ـ مغني اللبيب ،ابن هشام ، ص222
54 ـ ديون امرىء القيس ، ،ص185 .
55 ـ شرح ألفية ابن مالك ،ابن الناظم،ص624 
56 ـ مغني اللبيب ، ابن هشام ، ص 215 
57 ـ معاني القرآن ، الفراء، 1/36
58 ـ التحرير والتنوير ، ابن عاشور ، 1/ 363

----------


## ابو رقية

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم الموضوع قيم ومفيد

----------


## نسائم

نفع الله بعلمكم أين نُشر البحث ؟ أريد الحصول على نسخة منه

----------

